# Changing My Life & Grand Plans For The Future



## Syd Barrett (Jan 23, 2020)

Hi,


I am in my early twenties and a relative beginner who has only been going to the gym for a few months. I am an average weight for my height/age - 73kg and 181cm.


I know many of you here are very experienced and knowledgeable with a lot of wisdom regarding gym-going, so I would really very much appreciate it if you could have a look at my goals & plan and make any comments or suggestions.






*GOALS:*


I'm not aiming to be a bodybuilder, I just want to have some decent visible muscle on my upper body and flatten out my belly/abs. Think more Brad Pitt in Fight Club as opposed to The Rock.


I can only commit 2-days-per-week to the gym (usually Monday and Friday). I know this isn't ideal, but it's the reality of my schedule.


I know this may take a lot longer to get to my ideal physique, but I'm willing to play the long game and hopefully keep it at that level throughout my life.


I will also go a run 1-day-per-week for cardio, and I go regular walks, and hiking in the mountains on average once a month.






*CURRENT WORKOUT ROUTINE:*


I do this same workout every time I go to the gym. This is the correct order in which I do it.


I know I would be better changing it up completely every so often, but I find it very difficult to learn full new workouts/routines/form etc. Ideally I'd like to keep as much the same as possible.




1.) Abs: All of this TWICE [25 crunches, 15 sit ups, 30 raised leg crunches, 30 crunches with leg extension, 44 alternating heel touches, 50 scissor kicks (criss cross), 50 scissor kicks (up & down), 30 russian twists with 9kg kettlebell, 44 mountain climbers, 44 mountain climbers (2nd time)]
2.) 3 x 15 [30kg] Barbell Squats
3.) 2 x 10 Assisted Pull Ups (20kg counterweight on machine so bodyweight minus 20kg [approx 53kg lifed])
4.) 2 x 10 Assisted Dips (20kg counterweight on machine so bodyweight minus 20kg [approx 53kg lifted]) (I try to focus more on tricep dips)
5.) 2 x 10 Assisted Chin Ups (20kg counterweight on machine so bodyweight minus 20kg [approx 53kg lifted])
6.) 2 x 10 [12kg per dumbbell] Standing Dumbbell Shoulder Press/Military Press
7.) 2 x 10 [12kg per dumbbell] Standing Dumbbell Curls
8.) 2 x 10 [16kg per dumbbell] Dumbbell Bench Press
9.) 2 x 10 [Approx 28kg] Cable/Rope Tricep Extension/Tricep Pushdown
10.) Abs: 60seconds front plank, 30 seconds side plank (right), 30 seconds side plank (left)






*DIET:*


Immediately after each gym workout I eat approximately 35g protein (in 130g chicken with 4 slices of wholegrain bread sandwiches), a 15g protein protein bar, and an apple.


Every morning for breakfast I have 2 Weetabix with some muesli, branflakes, a banana and about 30g mixed nuts.


The rest of the week I don't consume protein products specifically but have a fairly healthy and balanced diet with a mixture of meat, carbs, fruit and vegetables. My diet isn't perfect but is reasonably healthy.






What I am pretty much looking for is literally any suggestions to improve this workout routine (or diet) and achieve my goals as specified above, within the confines of my schedule.






Any comments or suggestions or answers are welcome, no matter how critical, I don't mind. If you think my full plan/strategy is completely wrong then I am happy with this and glad you have told me.


Thank you very much in advance for all your help.


Cheers,
Stephen.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 23, 2020)

Welcome.
Brad Pitt in fight club looks like a tweaker...


----------



## Syd Barrett (Jan 23, 2020)

Hahaha, don't get me wrong man, I'd much rather have the physique of The Rock... But I gotta manage my expectations.


----------



## CJ (Jan 23, 2020)

Welcome. 

Since it's Monday and Friday only, definitely 2 Total Body Days. Something along the lines of :

Squat Movement(ex Squat/Leg Press)-3/4 sets
Hip Hinge Movement(ex RDLs/Hip Exts) -3/4 sets
Horz Press(Bench/Pushups)-3 sets
Horz Pull(BB Row/DB Row)-3 sets 
Vert Press(BB Press/DB Press)-3 sets 
Vert Pull(Chinup/Pulldown)-3 sets 
Tricep Exercise(Dips/Rope Exts)-2/3 sets 
Bicep Exercise(BB Curl/DB Curl)-2/3 sets

Stick to big multi joint compound movements, you'll get the most bang for your buck. You need it. No bullshit fluff exercises. I'd do different exercises the 2 days, switching grips/angles also(ex. Chinups on Mon, Pullups on Fri). 

Keep in the ab work, before and after, if you want. Don't let it affect your training though, treat it as a warm up/cool down.


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Jan 24, 2020)

Welcome, communist.

Get that kg and cm shit outta here. We Americans are too stupid to do high level math conversions with numbers like that.

x2 on full body twice per week. Cj's program looks good.

As for your diet I don't know what the **** a Weetabix is. Some kind of communist Poptart knock-off?

What's your total daily calories and macros? Are you currently gaining, maintaining, or losing weight on said calories? AND are you actually measuring and weighing your food or just guessing?


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 24, 2020)

That is a good/detailed intro, Syd.  As CJ said, compound movements at higher weights will help you to gain strength and muscle.  Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, at home are you just inundated with tasks?  Can you throw in some push-ups or pull-ups on those days?


----------



## Jin (Jan 24, 2020)

You gotta push yourself harder. Those weights are way too light. 

My wife started lifting about a year ago and she is squatting 2x what you do. See this as me motivating you and not shaming you

If you only have two days a week then you had better be crawling out of the gym because you’ve left it all on the gym floor. 

Your diet should be spot on if you hope to make progress with twice weekly workouts. 

Welcome.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 24, 2020)

Join a crossfit gym and be part of a two day a week group class.  You will see some noticeable gains for what you're looking to achieve. The group classes are mostly for beginners to intermediate level enthusiasts.


----------



## Joliver (Jan 24, 2020)

If you're only hitting weights twice a week, do full body both days. You don't need a split. Splits are for optimizing limited recovery time. You, however, have plenty of recovery time. 2x full body hits everything twice a week.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 24, 2020)

Seeker said:


> Join a crossfit gym and be part of a two day a week group class.  You will see some noticeable gains for what you're looking to achieve. The group classes are mostly for beginners to intermediate level enthusiasts.


First time ever I've seen anyone here suggest crossfit. I think I it's a great idea.


----------



## Beserker (Jan 24, 2020)

I’m gonna go out on a limb and suggest eating red meat daily. I double dog dare you. 

Full body Split as CJ laid out. 

Seeker just blew my mind worse than Syd Barrett after Piper at the Gates of Dawn.


----------



## N_K (Jan 24, 2020)

Since you are only able to work out twice a week full body is definitely ideal. On the days that you are able to hit the gym you should always aim for an increase in weight and push your limits (overload) even if your goal isn't to be huge. Welcome to the forum, lots of great info here.


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 24, 2020)

Welcome to the UG, some great suggestions here! Put more weight on the bar, look up a 5X5 strength program. If you can only get in the gym 2 times a week maybe do some body weight stuff at home. Best of luck buddy!!!


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 24, 2020)

why is it you can only make it to the gym 2 days a week?
lot of guys here work crazy hours, physically demanding jobs, have families etc and we still get in the gym 5-6 days/week....
if you want it you'll make time for it. 
same goes with the diet.


----------



## big_wolf_Gang (Jan 24, 2020)

Can I ask you why only twice/week and cardio once/week? You must be a really busy guy...try to up your routine to Mon/Wed/Fri & uptake your calories. Eat a duck, it's full of good protein****.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 24, 2020)

Not everyone wants to be a gymrat, not everyone needs to be a daily gymrat to achieve certain fitness goals. my 16 year old son has a schedule to where he can only make it to the gym 2, sometimes, 3 days a week. I do have him doing a full body and when he can get in That 3rd day , I'll have him do a DUT/ cross fit style workout.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 24, 2020)

Working out 2 days per week will not do much good for building muscle. If you dedicate 3-4 hours on those days, you might have a better chance but even then, very slim.

You need 3 days per week minimum. 

Unless you are an over the road truck driver living in the back cab, you have time to get to the gym more than 2 days per week. 

If you are serious about this, find a 3rd day and get some results.


I do agree with Seeker on the Crossfit style workouts if you are only willing to give 2 days per week though.


----------



## snake (Jan 24, 2020)

Easy men, he said what kind of time he can and/or is will to dedicate to the gym with some realistic goals. 

My opinion, a full body workout (Monday & Thursday or Tuesday & Friday) Do your compound movements first, Squat then bench then lower cable rows first. Save the curls and ab stuff for last.

I see you have a desire for that 6 pack. Well all that extra ab stuff is not really going to do that much for your abs. Abs are a produce of genetics, diet and training in that order. 

2X/wk requires you to crawl out of the gym if you want to see results. As for the cardio, that's what is going to help you get a good beach bod. I think posting a picture would be a good idea.


----------



## Gabriel (Jan 24, 2020)

At that age you can get away with a lot us older guys can't.....That being said,your experience and wisdom might be lacking...So,,,,research and action.......Don't be discouraged if the first few things you try don't yield desired results,,1st you don't succeed try again,again,again................Now for some of my pennies...If I really want something,and I don't know crap about how to get it...........I ask the guys that have exactly what I want.That might not be here...


----------



## CJ (Jan 24, 2020)

I'd also recommended checking out videos on proper form of the exercises that you do select. If you're only going to do so few workout sessions, you'd better get as much as you can from them.

Any questions on anything, don't hesitate to ask. Someone here will probably have a great answer for you.


----------



## Syd Barrett (Jan 26, 2020)

Thanks very much for all the responses everyone! There's been some fantastic info in here and I've realised I may need to change things up more than I first thought.


Sorry for the late reply, I wanted to actually wait until I had been to the gym and trained - incorporating some of the advice here - before posting. Rather than just saying I intend to do this or might do this - I have actually been to the gym today and done this.


I'm not sure my total daily calories and macros but I have been maintaining weight almost exactly around 73kg for the past few months. I have noticed some change in body composition in favour of more muscle, a slightly slimmer belly/waist, and less fat - but I don't think it is a huge difference.


Unfortunately the only Crossfit gym in my city (Glasgow, Scotland) is really out the way for me and wouldn't be practical. But it is something I'll bare in mind for the future.


I'm pretty confident that the form of the exercises I do is at least decent, as I have spent a lot of time watching a lot of YouTube videos and reading a lot and really practising my form. It has been a big focus for me. To be honest, the time and effort I put into the form for each exercise is part of the reason I'm hesitant to learn a full new workout routine. But I am willing to do so now I realise it is necessary to change up a lot.

Today in the gym I focused on upping my weights on my current exercises - such as squats. I also have started deadlifts and seated cable rows, though I'm focusing on perfecting my form before I up the weight fully.

I have to admit that I still did all my abs stuff in full. I saw a few people such as snake mention that "all that extra ab stuff is not really going to do that much for your abs" - can anyone explain this to me?

From my initial research of this is it correct to assume that I would be better focusing on lowering my body fat percentage, as abs workouts will only grow my abs muscles which could in fact expand my waist/belly with the fat that is there on top?

So maybe I should cut back on abs specific stuff and focus on more high-intensity cardio and diet to lower my body fat percentage, in turn achieving more of a flat belly and lean look that I desire?

Again, thanks very much everyone for the info, it's all very much appreciated!


----------



## CJ (Jan 26, 2020)

You're pretty light for your height (About 160lbs at about 6' tall for us Americans). You should focus on slowly gaining good lean muscle, and not worry about dropping fat/abs. 

I promise you that if you add 20 good pounds to your frame, you'll look 100x better than you would if you just tried to drop bodyfat right now. Say you drop 10lbs of pure fat right now. 6' tall @150lbs looks like an unhealthy starving person. 6' @180lbs looks like an athlete.

Your choice.


----------



## Raider (Jan 27, 2020)

Just gonna throw this out there. If I read correctly you want to put on muscle and will devote 2 days to weights and 1 day for cardio, perhaps hold off on the cardio and dedicate 3 days to gaining muscle.Just throws it out there. Maybe even get a machine to keep at the house and hit some quick cardio whenever time allows. Just throwing it out as an option, but do what’s best for you my man!


----------



## Syd Barrett (Jan 27, 2020)

Thanks very much for the replies. I do think I'm now realising more that I just need to focus on gaining muscle with compound movements at increasing weights and my body fat percentage will drop naturally so long as I keep my diet in check also.

Would halving my current abs stuff and doing this last, adding in deadlifts and seated cable rows, working in a 6-8 rep range with 3 sets, and constantly working on upping my weights so I can barely squeeze out the last rep be sufficient?

Or would it be considerably better to do one of the below beginner workouts:

forum.bodybuilding .com/showthread.php?t=159678631
allpro-sbr.fandom .com/wiki/AllPro_Simple_Beginners_Routine_Wiki

I would rather keep things as similar as possible so add to my current workout. Even if it's not necessarily true I'd feel bad not doing my dips/pull-ups/chin-ups I've been working on for mBut if it is truly fundamentally flawed I could just put the effort in and change completely.


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 27, 2020)

Syd, I don't know much about you but I like the way you're handling the feedback you're getting.

Nice work, man. Keep it positive, these guys won't steer you wrong.


----------



## CJ (Jan 27, 2020)

Don't worry about perfection, a decent program will still be 90%+ good enough.

Dips, Pullups, and Chinups are FANTASTIC compound exercises by the way, and I don't think anyone would say otherwise. If you like them, and they feel good, absolutely still do them.

Rows and Deads are great too. DEFINITELY add in some horizontal rows of some sort, whatever feels good to you, but is still tough. You can never do too many rows if you want to be a strong SOB. 

Work on good form, feeling the muscles working, and slowly progressing over time via weight, reps, and/or sets.

In terms of rep ranges, some exercises just lend themselves to higher or lower reps, due to potential joint issues or fatigue under load. I wouldn't do sets of 3 for bis/tris(elbows would blow out), nor would I do a max set of 15 Deadlifts to failure(back stabilizers could fatigue under the constant tension, rounding the back). 

Some exercises you'll find that if you go up in weight, you'll lose the "feeling" of the exercise, that you no longer feel the target muscle working, the load gets spread out too much. Not a big deal on pure strength exercises like Squats for instance, but an issue if you're trying to grow a particular muscle(like chest) but can't feel it working(front delts take over). I personally like to use the heaviest weights that I can still feel the target muscles with, whatever the rep range is, it is. 

I don't hate the ab work either, if you like it, do it. It's a good warmup/cool down.


----------



## snake (Jan 27, 2020)

snake said:


> . Abs are a produce of genetics, diet and training in that order.
> 
> .





Syd Barrett said:


> I have to admit that I still did all my abs stuff in full. I saw a few people such as snake mention that "all that extra ab stuff is not really going to do that much for your abs" - can anyone explain this to me?



You did read what I wrote I assume?

My AVI abs are about what my abs are, on average. They get softer when I go up 5-7 lbs and more cut when I go down. I'm serious, my normal ab work is 3 sets of 4 reps once a week. That's all I do for abs but it works for me.  

Your time is limited so I would rather see you work on other things that will provide you with more results. And consider putting up a pic. These guys have no idea of what you need without seeing you. Don't worry how you look now because it's not important. How you're going to look 6-12 months from now is.


----------



## Syd Barrett (Jan 27, 2020)

Thanks again for the really useful replies. I've spent a lot of time thinking about it and I think I will go with the All Pro's beginner routine with a couple of minor changes/additions.

One major challenge would be adapting to a nearly exclusively barbell focused workout routine - when in the past I have used almost exclusively dumbbell variations (DB Bench Press, DB Overhead Press, DB curls etc). 

The All Pro's routine and details is here:

allpro-sbr.fandom .com/wiki/AllPro_Simple_Beginners_Routine_Wiki

It involves increasing reps (8, 9, 10, 11, 12) for 5 weeks cycles and upping the weights at the end of each cycle. Some criticism is progress can be slow for beginners - but I'm in it for the long haul. My main thing is finding something that's safe and works.

The exercises are, in order:

1.) Squat
2.) Bench Press
3.) Bent-Over Row
4.) Overhead Barbell Press
5.) Stiff-Legged Deadlift
6.) Barbell Curl (I would do this not the upright row option)
7.) Calf Raises


My changes would be:

1.) I would only do this workout twice-per-week instead of three times but focus on intensity during my sessions. I would still progress in 5 week cycles as instructed.

2.) I would only do the calf raises once per week.

3.) On Day 1 I would add in 2 sets of Pull-Ups, on Day 2 I would instead add in 2 sets of Dips - alternating. So once a week an extra 2 sets of pull-ups, once a week an extra 2 sets of dips. This is because I don't want to cut these exercises out entirely.

4.) I would still add in 1 circuit of my current ab routine at the end of each workout (so half of what I'm currently doing abs wise as I usually do everything twice).

Hopefully the extra pull-ups/dips and extra abs is okay considering I'm only doing 2 sessions a week instead of the recommended 3.

If this looks okay then I think I have a solid plan and my initial question is answered and I can now go forward with my new workout routine for the coming year at least.

Again, if I am wrong, I am happy to listen to any advice and change what is needed.


----------



## CJ (Jan 28, 2020)

Looks fine to me. One suggestion though, on the double progression model (increase reps each week, then the weight at the end of cycle and drop reps back down). If you find that the weights are easy, it's 100% a-ok to up the weights in the middle of the cycle.

Your strength adaptation should increase more quickly than the 5 week block in the beginning. If you end up using too light of a weight, you'll just be spinning your wheels.

One way to check this, is to take the last set of an exercise as close to failure with good form as you can. If the reps called for 8,8,8,8 but you hit 8,8,8,12, then it's much too light. They were all basically warmup sets.

Ideally, the last rep of the last set should be hard to complete, so your body will adapt to the extra rep the following week.

Also, on Day 2 of your week, feel free to do the exercise listed with DBs, or slight variations in grips. Day 1 can be the barbell day, where you follow the structured progression plan you laid out. I suggest this because you state you love DBs, as do I, and they're very useful. 

Good luck, enjoy the transformation!


----------



## Syd Barrett (Jan 30, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Looks fine to me. One suggestion though, on the double progression model (increase reps each week, then the weight at the end of cycle and drop reps back down). If you find that the weights are easy, it's 100% a-ok to up the weights in the middle of the cycle.
> 
> Your strength adaptation should increase more quickly than the 5 week block in the beginning. If you end up using too light of a weight, you'll just be spinning your wheels.
> 
> ...




Thanks very much for these points, that is an absolutely brilliant idea regarding the dumbbell day! Because I really was a bit worried about moving so much away from dumbbells, so if I do the dumbbell variations sometimes and barbell variations others then I can get the best of both worlds.

Also, that's also a great tip regarding progression. I'll definitely bare that in mind. And it'll really help me to get a feel for if my current exercises are at an appropriate weight also.

Absolutely brilliant advice. Thank you very much for your help.


----------

